# Aerocycle on facebook market



## oquinn (Jan 22, 2020)

Seen it on today


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 22, 2020)

Linky?


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 22, 2020)

@Kramai88


----------



## kreika (Jan 22, 2020)

I couldn’t copy the link. Go onto fb and type Aerocycle if your interested in  more pics.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## kreika (Jan 22, 2020)

10k


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 22, 2020)

@Phattiremike


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 22, 2020)

10 is a lot better than 25!


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 23, 2020)

Camarillo, CA 
14k





__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 23, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> Camarillo, CA
> 14k
> 
> 
> ...



I believe that is Ty’s bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nashman (Jan 23, 2020)

Both are easy on the eyes. Big boy $$. Good for the hobby.


----------

